# KAZAN | Projects & Construction



## Kekkek (4 mo ago)

CountryRussiaFederal subjectTatarstan[1]Founded1005[2] (see text) • BodyCity Duma[3] • Mayor[4]Ilsur Metshin[4] • Total425.3 km2 (164.2 sq mi)Elevation
60 m (200 ft) • Total1,143,535 • Estimate 
(2018)[7]1,243,500 (+8.7%) • Rank8th in 2010 • Density2,700/km2 (7,000/sq mi)


----------



## Kekkek (4 mo ago)

Source wiki








Innopolis IT center


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

@Kekkek Please provide sources for all pictures or they will be deleted. Thanks!


----------



## Kekkek (4 mo ago)

A Chicagoan said:


> @Kekkek Please provide sources for all pictures or they will be deleted. Thanks!


The source : wikipedia


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Kekkek said:


> The source : wikipedia


When sourcing photos from wikipedia in the future, please make sure to credit the individual authors. Example:


----------

